# some cute pics of shadow



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

thought id upload some cute pics of one of my boys for now first one is of him next to a chayote.... i needed two cups of prickley things for my recipe hehehe jk.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww... ^_^ All three pictures are adorable, but I think I like the bottom two best!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

ya i think the middle one is the cutest


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All of your pictures are so adorable! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

hehe Loved the picture of Shadow with the chayote!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing,he's stunning.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice pics and thanks to you I just learned what a chayote is. That's something I've never seen in Canada.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!! My favorite is also the middle one.


----------

